# Training a retired show dog to simply be a happy family pet....



## rberry74 (Jun 28, 2017)

Dear all,

Last August, we were lucky enough to adopt a sweet retired AKC champ named Emerson, a white miniature poodle (I call him Emmy)--he is 5 years old and the just the most sweetest dog. But he is SO SO awkward and stiff. It's like he can't relax and does not know how to be a family pet. We just want to love him and give belly rubs and he does not know such ways....lol! Any advice from the super smart people on the boards? 

If it helps, we have a 7 year old female scottie mix (rescue) who wants nothing to do with Emmy. But I also have 1.5 year old standard poodle, female, my Sheba who is my heart dog. I LOVE HER! Emmy and Sheba play together ALL the time. So in that respect, it's great. I have tried for months on end to teach Emmy the basic "sit" command and he won't. I have tried to teach him "down" and he does not do that one either. I am at a loss. Perhaps too many years of being shown in the ring and not being a family dog. The only time Emmy is perfectly on point is when I groom him. LOL! At least that is working well. Otherwise, he pants a lot (no health issues) and he is very needy. Not sure how to make things better...thanks so much in advance.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The panting and neediness sound like anxiety and stress. I would take things very slowly and gently. Have you tried asking the other dogs to sit while he watches, and quietly treating and praising them? My cats learned to sit for treats simply by observing that it worked for the dogs. Or you could use a clicker to capture and mark the behaviours you want, rather than trying to teach them by more traditional means. But first and foremost I would work on confidence building - lots of routine, so he knows what to expect; lots of warning of what is going to happen next; invite him to come for petting, but respect his decision if he doesn't want to; be very consistent about what is and is not allowed; etc, etc. Remember he had 5 years of a show life, which was probably socially limited, and only 5 months of a much busier life with you, so it is still comparatively early days.


----------



## rberry74 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you so much Fjm, I totally agree with your points. Emmy is anxious and stressed and I do my best to stay patient and calm. I have tried having him observe his siblings sit for treats (all the time, as that's the only way they get them) and they both sit beautifully. It does not seem to impact him...he just stands awkwardly and waits for his treat. LOL!

I never pressure Emmy for petting...if anything, he is consistently following me around for attention. If I pet Sheba or Maddie, he comes right over and wants me to pet him only--as I said very needy. I have tried to be super consistent with the "not your turn Emmy" but he keeps coming back for more. 

Don't get me wrong--I adore him--but I am not sure how long this whole process typically takes--years?? Perhaps...I have the time!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Your dog sounds very anxious. It might just be his character and if so, it will improve a bit but not a lot. Was he always kept in a kennel when not shown ? If so, he has not been properly socialized and this will be hard to fix at his age.

Panting, pacing, looking left and right, one paw up in the air when sitting down, being stiff, not relaxing and jumping with every noise, these are all signs of anxiety. 

If he doesn’t start to settle down in a few weeks, then you might want to see a behaviorist vet. He might have generalized anxiety disorder and need medication.

If you want to know what a dog with GAD looks like, read Merlin’s story.

http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/221154-complete-disaster.html

Patience is what these dogs need most.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it is a good sign that he comes to you for reassurance and attention, and that he enjoys playing with your other poodle - he already sounds more confident than little Merlin was at the beginning. Time and patience are the keys, although if you have not tried clicker training that might be the breakthrough you need. If there is a good trainer near you using clickers it may be worth a one on one session to get started.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

If he doesn't have generalized anxiety, you could try massage therapy otherwise know as the Tellington Touch/ Touch therapy. This what I used to 'connect" with my retired breeder dogs whom I adopted when they were 6, 7 and 8. All I ever managed to teach them "obedience" wise was to sit and to recall, they were well behaved and walked beautifully on a leash. it took them at least 6 months to settle in.


----------



## mythrider (Oct 20, 2017)

My retired show boy is anxious btw, but when I'm not with him. He trusts certain people and once he trusts, he's fine. I think he's not used to men. He trusts other dogs - most dogs in fact. The only dogs I don't interact with are stud dogs as he can be territorial. He's a very sweet boy, but does have some separation anxiety. We expected that and are working on it. I know moving is stressful, but he's doing pretty well. I think he was crated a lot, but she did let him outside a lot and in the house for an hour. Otherwise he was crate. So basically a work day? How long should I wait to see a behaviorist for him if he doesn't resolve? He sounds similar to your dog, but a little more friendly.


----------



## rberry74 (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you to everyone for all the great feedback and information. I am so sorry to read about Merlin and his GAD, poor baby. :-( . I am happy to hear that he has improved over the two years. 

I am not looking for a "perfect" dog--I hope I didn't come across that way. I simply want what's best for Emmy and I want him to have the best, most loved life ever. I think he is a happy dog--he eats nicely, loves to play, runs around the house, sleeps well, and I have NEVER EVER seen him bare his teeth to snarl or display aggression towards anyone (human wise). I have seen him snap at poor Sheba every once a in while over a toy. So despite his anxiety and skittish reactions, it never rises to a level of aggression. The vet can poke around his mouth, his ears, his bottom, and he just sits still like statue and takes it like a champ.

I have no clue if he was kenneled as a show dog. In fact, I am starting to really question the quality of life he experienced before I had him. Don't get me wrong--he was clearly not abused in that way...but I am wondering if he was emotionally neglected. It breaks my heart. 

I am going to ask my vet about his anxiety and if it warrants further discussion. I know a great behaviorist in Ann Arbor. I will also research some of the other options--the clicker and massage therapy. Emmy is a great dog and I have only had him 6 months....I am hoping with time, he will be confident with his place in our family and thrive. 

I really appreciate everyone here. Thank you so much...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

With time and patience, he’ll get there. You must have noticed that your Spoo has an amazing vocabulary. Start teaching Emmy new words for scary things, comfort him or demonstrate happiness about something that might be making him anxious. “Yay, it’s the garbage truck!” I gather show dogs are not encouraged to sit. A solid recall is what I would be working on. A stand stay is fine for now. Poodles are so sensitive and observant of any change. Sounds like he’s already made friends with his fellow poodle, LOVES you. Emmy will be a great addition to your life!


----------



## rberry74 (Jun 28, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> With time and patience, he’ll get there. You must have noticed that your Spoo has an amazing vocabulary. Start teaching Emmy new words for scary things, comfort him or demonstrate happiness about something that might be making him anxious. “Yay, it’s the garbage truck!” I gather show dogs are not encouraged to sit. A solid recall is what I would be working on. A stand stay is fine for now. Poodles are so sensitive and observant of any change. Sounds like he’s already made friends with his fellow poodle, LOVES you. Emmy will be a great addition to your life!


Yes, thank you so much Mfmst, I am trying. My Spoo is amazingly smart--so scary smart--so I am hoping Emmy will pick up on some of it with time too. Your advice is helpful and I am willing to try anything.


----------

